# HDR Moon & Stars



## cjsphotomagic (Jul 28, 2009)

A bit of a variation to the HDR technique, this is a blend of different moon and sky exposures.


----------



## KmH (Jul 28, 2009)

Any particular reason you put the moon dead center? In real life the moon is rarely in that context.

The image is a variation of which part of the HDR technique? tone mapping? exposure blending? And a variation in what respect?

Are you looking for critique and comments? or is this just show and tell? :thumbup:


----------



## cjsphotomagic (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for your comments!

I guess I meant combination instead of variation since it involved using alpha masks and completely different photos instead of combining exposure bracketed shots of the same scene. 

The moon is in the middle because the original shot was from a telescope. Maybe I should name it Moon Flag


----------



## epicphoto88 (Aug 1, 2009)

I kind of like it dead center, I feel like it works well for this pic. Usually it's off center because it's not the main focus of the picture anyway.


----------

